# Cleaning a Sage Grinder - Puly Cafe Powder



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a problem with my grinder that I'm inclined to put down to cleaning - disturbing the grinds that tend to get trapped in the grind chamber where they are swept out. Pass but I have the distinct impression that Sage intend to have some well compacted grounds left there. It's still not functioning exactly as it was so I decided to give it a thorough clean again and then run some beans through and unlike when I bought the machine throw the grounds away rather than use them.

So I dismantled it completely removing the inner burr and also the part that sweeps the grinds out and cleaned it all thoroughly. I noticed that beans could stick to the hopper where it slotted into the machine below the covers with the lock knob in it and even below that. I cleaned the lot by immersing it all in an empty icecream cream container in a solution of puly cafe. The hopper looked clean but the solution took on a slight brown tinge. Looked good so I put the burrs in too and left the lot for 20min or so.








It was easy to dry the burrs etc but the hopper proved difficult. 15min with a hair dryer and drops of water could still crop up when it was shook about. It turns out that it can be dismantled pretty easily. Deep hole in the underside with a screw in it. Once the screw is removed the lot comes apart and the darker part surrounding the lock knob just pulls off. It's easy to dry the lot then.








The fun comes putting it back together. There is a "sort of cam action" that pushes 2 pins in and out to lock and release the hopper. I only found one position where that worked and also click locked into position. This is the round thing at the bottom that rotates as the knob is turned. The pins can be pushed in from the side when that is loose and are only really held back in place again once the knob is retained via the screw that was removed to dismantle it all. I managed to drop a pin onto the floor while putting it back together - fortunately the dog wasn't around, she'd probably have decider to taste it.

John

-


----------

